# Westie cross yorkie?



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have been thinking about getting a puppy and someone I know has westie cross yorkie puppies for sale. I know nothing about puppies and need as much info as possible on generally caring for a dog. Also, what are your views on this breed in particular? I must add that I have two children (aged 6 and 3).

Thanks in advance.

Hayley.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Hayley

Firstly, congratulations on making enquiries, rather than just leaping in and buying a puppy 

These pups will be cross-breds, rather than a breed. I have to question why someone would be crossing these 2 breeds, both of which tend to be favourites with puppy farmers. This would make me very wary.

I am not an expert on small breeds of dog, but I would be a bit wary that something as small as a Yorkie would be a bit too small to have round young children. And when breeds are crossed, who knows what they will end up like

If you are interested in a crossbred pup, could it be worth contacting your local rescue centre to see what they have available? And if you do decide on buying a pup, please make sure that you find our what health issues affect that particular breed and make sure that the parents have been tested. Or, in the case of crossbred pups, that both parents have been tested for all the conditions that affect their breed. Please don't be taken in by the sales patter that crossbreds won't be affected by hereditary health conditions - they can be!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

have a good read on the net on information on certain breeds to help you out. You can get alot of informtion on what to buy for puppy too. 
Get all the information of the puppy from the breeder. Record of the worming she have been doing on the puppy and what she was using. Ask for a sample of the food she was feeding the puppy on, (they usually give you some anyway). If the puppy comes with its first injection done, then you want the vet's card as proof, which will be stamped and signed by their vet. If the puppy is KC Registered, they will give you all the paper work that comes with the puppy. including the papers to transfer ownership, make sure the breeder signs this paper because if they havent done it then you wont own the dog until it is done.
Dont buy a puppy less than 8 weeks old, it must still be with its mother until this time. 

Name for the little puppy. Awww bless. lololol 

Puppy Food (what the breeder already have it on). You can change this after a couple of days but do it very slowly over a period of a week or more, taking some of the old out and replacing it with the prefered food. keep doing this until it is completely changed over. If you change it over in one go the puppy with get bad belly and have the runs badly, which is not good for the puppy. 

Food Bowls
Water Bowls
Puppy pads or loads of newpaper.
Chews
Puppy bed/crate
Puppy blanket.
Teddy with eyes and nose taken off so it dont choke on it, but can cuddly up to it at nights.
radio (turned on low at nights if it dont settle down).
Puppy Proof your house, pick up anything that you dont want the puppy to eat, they will find anything tiny on the floor and eat it.
Safty Gate for stairs or blocking off a certain part of your house.
Toys.
Collar/Lead

Find a good vet, you will need to get injections done at 8 weeks old and again at 10 weeks then after a week you can take puppy out for walkies and socialising. The vet will also weigh your puppy and you will buy Flea Treatment, also worming tablet (according to puppies weight).

Insurance for puppy. Get 4 weeks Free for injury with Petplan.co.uk.

On the first day home dont go round showing puppy to family and friends, let the puppy settle in for a couple of days, the puppy will be frightened and missing its mum and siblings, so take it slowly.
Never let little kids carry the puppy around the house or anywhere else. They could trip up and drop the puppy and do damage even death. 
Make sure the children do not run around the house where the puppy is, they could fall on the puppy or even boot it accross the floor (not intentually).

I cant think of anything else at the moment, but someone else will prob think of other things for you.

Have fun looking for your dream baby.
Remember when looking for one, dont get a tiny breed, not with little children around.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yorkies are quite fragile, I would suggest something along the lines of a shih tzu or llasha apso or similar cross they tend to be a little sturdier dog with small children. There is lots of stuff on the net look at a few different breeds as for adult size. Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes I agree with that one, I have a shih tzu, and they are good dogs around children if you bring them up properly from the start, also the other way around to, make sure the kids are carefull with the puppy. My dogs name is Suki-sue she is a lovely dog and brilliant with children as long as they dont run up to her too quickly that is. xxxxxx


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

This wasn't accidental breeding but I am not sure of all the ins and outs because it is a 'freind of a friend'. 

I am glad I asked you guys because I do not know the first thing about dogs. 

The pups are gorgeous though and are being sold for £225-£250.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You would have to be careful with your rabbit and other small furries as they are both terriers. My sister has a Yorkie and had some Yorkie crosses and they are forever trying to get her rabbit and I think they actually killed a guinea pig once.


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> You would have to be careful with your rabbit and other small furries as they are both terriers. My sister has a Yorkie and had some Yorkie crosses and they are forever trying to get her rabbit and I think they actually killed a guinea pig once.


Ouch  
Surely in time I could train the puppy to stay away from the bunnies?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

HayleyD said:


> Ouch
> Surely in time I could train the puppy to stay away from the bunnies?


I've never owned a terrier but I think the instinct will always be there to attack/kill small furries. I do know of someone whos westies get along with her rabbit but she would never leave them unsupervised.


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have 2 Yorkies and 1 was around when I had a guinea pig.. she was absolutely fine with him. I have a video actually..

YouTube - Molly & Bailey having a moment!


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

emmalouise1508 said:


> I have 2 Yorkies and 1 was around when I had a guinea pig.. she was absolutely fine with him. I have a video actually..
> 
> YouTube - Molly & Bailey having a moment!


That is soooooooooooooooo cute! Thanks for sharing. x


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think no matter how comfortable they are together, I think it only takes a dog to get a bit excited and a small furry to run a bit faster than normal or to perhaps jump, for a dog to switch into a different mode, especially a terrier or a prey driven type dog.


----------



## karenp (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Hayley, did you end up getting your yorkie/westie mix? I have one and she is absolutely wonderful! She's 18 months old and such a loving little dog.
I've also got a full Westie and my Parents have 2 pure yorkies. I had a little yorklie too but we lost him in December last year )0:
I can def see both breeds in Emmie but I think she;s alot quieter than a full yorkie. She's Westie size and build, so she's a nice size for kids. My little boy is 6 and Emmie's totally fine with him, much more tolerant than our family yorkies have been! 
Like a yorkie though she loves one to one attention and can be If I had to pick one fault in her it is that she is a true little terrier and she def chases cats and I'd never trust her or my westie around our guinea pigs. My Mum's pure yorkies are scared of them, ha ha!
She's not a fussy eater and she has both silky and more wirey fur, non shedding any how! She loves walking and seems to have boundless energy! She also loves just snoozing too!
I absolutley love her to bits!


----------



## karenp (Oct 17, 2009)

Bonnie(westie) and Emmie (yorkie/westie mix)


----------

